# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  BAN στον χρήστη harrylaos

## KYROS

Το σώμα των moderators αποφάσισε να επιβάλλει 5νθήμερο περιορισμό δημοσιεύσεων στο χρήστη harrylaos,
για επίθεση σε άλλο χρήστη.

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 38#p519238

----------

